# Pics with red x in posts



## Rammy (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a question. While reading some old posts on some of the forums, Ive noticed when people have posted pics, all I see is the thumbnail and a red X over it. Does this mean it was deleted? Removed by an administrator?
Just wondering if anyone else has seen something like this or its just my browser?

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve noticed this too but never asked...


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 10, 2018)

Probably was a link( like to photo bucket which is no longer ) and photo was deleted or web page deleted.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh ok. Wondered why there wasnt a pic there. 

Rammy


----------



## greybeard (Apr 10, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Probably was a link( like to photo bucket which is no longer ) and photo was deleted or web page deleted.


That or a hotlink to a Goggle Images image that was copyrighted.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 10, 2018)

I had not considered those possibilities. Mainly I thought it could be my browser blocking the pics somehow since other posts the pics showed ok. 

Rammy


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 11, 2018)

I’ve found that it’s older pages. For example, SBC’s 2015 posts. All those pics are unavailable...


----------



## Rammy (Apr 11, 2018)

I kinda wondered why the pics were X'd out. Makes sense. Too bad, though, some of them seemed like interesting photos to look at.

Rammy


----------

